

XTouch, Mobile Technology to make Every Surface Tap-Sensitive - amin_heidari
http://xtouch.io

======
rsp1984
This is fantastic technology. Is this based on accelerometer measurements?

~~~
amin_heidari
Thanks a lot.

Yes, XTouch is based on signal-processing and machine learning algorithms on
the motion and acoustic sensor measurements.

------
Sujan
Shame, the demo app from the app store crashes on every start while
'calibrating' :/

~~~
amin_heidari
Hey Sujan,

Thanks a lot for your feedback, and sorry for the crashes.

The UI bug will be fixed in the next update.

XTouch patent-pending Technology has been implemented and fully tested on the
iOS platform.

~~~
Sujan
Tried again today and now works fine. No idea what was broken yesterday.

Nice demo!

~~~
amin_heidari
Amazing, thank you Sujan.

